# Loki and Terra



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I was absent from this forum for about a year, so I figured I would re-introduce my dogs.

This is Terra. She's 5 years old and a big pain in my butt. UKC/ADBA Ch UWP URO1 CA Gravity's Digital Rain Matrix CGC TT SDC1










































































Here's a video of Terra lure coursing a few weeks ago.






This is Loki, recently turned 9. She is my heart. UWPCH UAG1 URO1 UCDX 'PR' Matrix's I Defy Gravity CGC TT WDS


























































And a video of Loki dock jumping. She's so damn cute.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OH HI! I think I remember you  Adorable dogs!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hi, Holly.  Good to be remembered.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Welcome back Lindsay


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi I'm Rabbit nice dogs


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

LINDSAY. Glad to see you back on here. Gad to see my girl Terra taking to the lure corse. I like to go and watch the site hound club here when they have trials.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rudy, I'm seriously thinking of planning a camping trip to Lake Keystone next year. We should have a big bulldog meetup. Maybe in spring when its not too hot yet.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That would be awesome you just let me know the plan couple of weeks out and I will get the time off.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great to see you back  the doggies look great


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome back Lindsay! Nice to see ya and the doggies I just got back in the spring from a long hiatus myself.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome back!! they both look great!!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

awwww ur still here! cool! i always enjoyed your pics! they are beautiful, but loki melts my heart.....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, Lindsay! Glad to see ya around! Although I see daily updates on FB, I love seeing pix of your pack here. If I had to pick a favorite between Loki and Terra...., I couldn't possibly. I love them both equally! You should be proud of your girls and their accomplishments, as well as your own! I hope you stick around a while. We've missed you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay! Nice to see your pups again! So freaking beautiful!! Just messing with you it's great to see you back


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey there! Welcome back! I remember you  but I was lurking for a few years.... Lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I just needed a break. Went from 17 message boards to 0, now I'm on 4. LOL!


----------

